
Smashing the Stack for Fun and Profit: Revived - avicoder
http://avicoder.me/2016/02/01/smashsatck-revived/
======
senorsmile
This is a fun walk through of a malicious stack overflow... And a great
reminder that being familiar with assembly can greatly said in understanding
what is happening when you do certain things.

